# Spalding parking



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone have any knowledge of parking places in Spalding town centre or very close. thinking of going tomorrow as we are in Boston.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

bump!!!


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,Park at Springfields Shopping village/gardens out of town, either walk in by the river or take the river taxi running back and forth all day .If the weather is good this is the way to go. Enjoy..


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

Springfields is pay and display you can park for free at Holland Park retail park, next door to the bus station. 

All free parking and shops and Sainsburys. 3 minute walk into town.

We use Spalding as opposed to Boston because of the parking and traffic in Boston.


----------



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, will agree with Poleman, park in Sainsburys carpark, though be sure to enter via the roundabout near the filling station much easier to get round, had my hobby in several times for shopping, tho' only live 2 mins down the road! Bus station entrance is very tight, car entrance really.Think time limit is 2 to 3 hours depending on which bit you park in!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

went to springfields , but car parks all full but was directed to field 200 yards down the road £2 all day and loads of space .

thanks for the help


----------

